# Mannlake



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

placed order on saturday got an email on sunday letting me know I had ordered the wrong foundation for the size of frame i had ordered.
i cant beleive they caught that NOW THAT IS SERVICE
my order arrived wednesday morning.


----------



## PAHONEYBEES (Sep 10, 2010)

I did the same thing and they caught it ,great service


----------



## Bucksnort (Feb 6, 2011)

I placed an order earlier this year and they suggested I wait to have my thin wax foundation shipped until it was a little warmer (near-zero temps at the time) as it might be brittle and break from the cold. They shipped it a few weeks later w/o any additional shipping or handling fee. Shipping was free with my order anyhow but I agree, they do look out for their customer's best interests. It's probably more efficient in the long run by not having the customer return, restock ,and resend the order plus happy customers = repeat customers!


----------



## MinnePchyolka (Apr 9, 2010)

I placed an order for pick up last Summer, since I was driving through to visit friends in North Dakota. I picked up all my frames, woodenware, etc. but either they didn't give me the foundation, or I forgot it on the dock. In any case, by the time we got home I had a UPS package of the forgotten foundation waiting on my doorstep - no charge. Very impressive company IMHO.


----------

